# Company of Heroes disc



## meshwiires (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi
PleASE help me!! i have just bought CoH Anthology. i have installed it on my old laptop (Win Vista Home Basic)and it works ok. The specs arent great - so ive tried installing it on my newer laptop (Win 7)
The cd drive isnt even reading the cd. ive tried other dvds / cds in this drive and they all work. But CoH doesnt work. PLEASE HELP


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Insert the disc into your old laptop, then open Windows Explorer to see the total size of the disc. If it's more than 4.3gb then it's a dual layer DVD. Check your new laptop to see if its drive supports 8gb dual layer discs.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

also even if you tried to copy the setup files to your new laptop maybe the game won't work because it could ask for the CD when the game launches
try another DVDs with your drive
you can still get a USB powered DVD Drive for your laptop


----------

